# Musky ready (Flaptails & Jitter Bugs)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are the finished falaptails and Jitter Bug plugs (Jitter Bug inspired by Lemire's sea fly) Stevel, awesome teaser...THANKS. Been trying out a couple of new things, first got fancy with the camera and built a light box. Still suck at taking pics, but with a 5 year old digital camera they came out OK.
Also been blending my own pearl paints and really like the results, hard to capture some of the subtle color shifts with the camera, and I love to paint my own eyes.

Enjoy.......Happy fishing and good luck,

MS


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

sexy as hell MS. what sort of clear coat do you use? the finish on these is really superb


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

SolarFall,

Thanks for the kind words...Huge fan of your work 

plain old E-Tex....has worked much better since I built the heated drying rack, seems to help with the clear look and the hardness.

MS


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are amazing man....


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.

just got back from a final test run with the baits (make sure the clear coats and eyes didn't change the original action) and a musky swiped at the purple flaptail and a bass at the skunk-tail .

Not bad except I'm glad the baits didn't get messed up, they are all for friends

MS


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! A couple of colors I have to "borrow" on mine 

Michael


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very nice work MS.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome baits, great paint!!


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

those are killer!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Super clean paint jobs. I want to build one with a flaptail like that one day. Nice work.


----------

